# I'm taking my mind back



## Rodjo (May 28, 2007)

I have DP for 3 months now. I've had very bad moments,when I completely lost the connection to the world around me,and thought that I'll stay that way forever. Typical DP story.
But a couple of days ago,I tryed to concentrate on myself. Just sitting on the balcony,smoking a cigarette and trying to remember how life was like before. I just thought,"why should I be scared of reality". Then I had a nasty headache,kind of a huge pressure building up in my head. Then suddenly,I had a small "flashback" into my normal self. OMG,that was a shock.
Today it's even better,for the first time I've felt love for someone. It was just a small hint of a sensation,but it was there. It seems that my brain is starting to "remember" how to function normally.
I'm not taking any meds,just seeing my shrink twice a month and talk to my parents a lot. They're very understanding and have been a huge help so far.
Maybe you should just accept DP,and stop fighting it like I did. I know that it's difficult,it's on your mind 24/7. But it's just a phase,a discharge of stress and anxiety that your brain must do. Just stop fighting,because it only produces more anxiety and then you're in a closed circle from which you'll never get out of. Just think,you're high 24/7,and it's all free. LOL,but that really helped with me. 
Try to accept your life,your flaws,your fears. Stop letting them haunt you. 
You're a beautiful person inside,you just can't see it.
You don't need any meds,they're just a temporary relief,not a solution to the problem.
Just live.
When I completely get out of this,I plan on doing just that. Plain living,with no emotional baggage.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good on you Rodjo, nice to hear that things are looking up for you. Some good advice there too!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Rodjo said:


> Maybe you should just accept DP,and stop fighting it like I did. I know that it's difficult,it's on your mind 24/7. But it's just a phase,a discharge of stress and anxiety that your brain must do. Just stop fighting,because it only produces more anxiety and then you're in a closed circle from which you'll never get out of


Thats more or less what I have discovered, great advice!!


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it's just a matter of time for everyone. not that you want to be here and can leave whenever you want, it's more of how much time it will take before you get tierd of not thinking, and you slowly begin to think more, a bit outside the regular thought pattern that we all have. but each step towards a new thought pattern was brought by a part of us that needs to be released because we can only hold so much... 
meh time heals all. and if it doesnt i hope to god bc that's the only thing that makes me feel better in the world.. and i'm not some kind of relgious freak at all, but i beleive god is just something we need to tell ourselves and make ourselves belive that there is something after this to look forward too, because there's nothing in this life that's worth looking forward to. and then some may argue that we hav life! and kids! and being an adult! and yada yada.. i know all this already but the more you think about it the more ... pathetic it becomes, useless.. hard to explain.

However i have also sat back and thought of myself before dp and when i do go over these memories my thinking becomes normal, the way it was. like in certain cituations i can see myself reacting and understanding.. it's just weird how we would put ourselves in this part of our head.


----------



## Rodjo (May 28, 2007)

@Lynch-mob
"...there's nothing in this life to look forward to..."
This is so not true. With me optimism has helped a lot. Just thinking about all the beautiful things I have to do and all the beautiful feelings I'll probably experience. For example,obtaining a college degree,having kids,running my own small bussines... All the things I'm planning are lifting me out of this. Easiest thing to do is just to sit back and wait for something. That won't cure you,that will just make the problem worse that it already is. I'm not especially religious,but I believe that there is something after this. But I also want to enjoy life here & now. Maybe you should try too,things are never that bad like they seem


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Great post Rodjo.

Keep positive that's the key :wink:

BB


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

agreed! just play life for the game it is and you will slip back into it! getting off this site is a big step....i've been off it for a week now! and its working..... concentrating on people and possesions and situations where you used to feel happy defo helps .... i've had glimpses of my old self...which can only bode well for snapping back......

i'm missing living soooo much!

but i'm planning my xmas trip away with my girlfriend! planning for the future also helps me feel emotion! i LOVE emotion! good emotion.

i dont care about existance etc.... just back to basics where i was .... thinking about shud i have a chicken or tuna sandwich for dinner!..lol

upbeat and positive! keep it there people! my advice is dont go on the main discussion page! its full of threads which just increase negative thinking....

for me i know i feel "different" to my normal self even though i cant fully remember how i was. i know i'm not a schizo...i'm still the same person.

i know nothing is seriously wrong as a few months back i myself was living in the real world 

i had this when i was younger! i was very introverted! massively shy, zero confidence and zero self esteem/belief! i used to play events in my head because i was too shy to carry them out in real life. i was very much living in my own head..... i went through a stage of questioning they whys of life? doesn't everyone! just when your living in your head that becomes your priority... i'm now 24 i dont care about the answers which no one knows! i dont give a fook! i'm giving them zero airtime in my head! its hard coz of this dream like state i'm living in!

concentrating on the small things in life (which were previously the big things in life until this started again)! is key! play sport go out drinking, read papers, read books, exercise, worry about ya local football team!

i used to live for cars, women and night clubbing! along with friends and family thats the priorities i want back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! them only


----------

